# 'Frozen' Soap



## jenneelk (Feb 18, 2014)

I don't know about any of you with kids.. but my 4 (age 4-11) are fanatics about Frozen and have been for a while. I have to admit.. I don't mind seeing it 3 times and listening to it over and over on the computer.    Only annoyance is the constant songs stuck in my head! ha!

Decided to surprise my kids with some 'Frozen' sort of theme soap. Just snowflakes and snowmen I never used at Xmas, but give it a name, add glitter (the super sparkle glitter is on the snowman and other snowflake but doesn't show well in the pic) and match the movie colors.. and you have a sweet surprise and something totally different than Xmas stuff. 
My 4 year old squealed with delight when unmolding, can't wait for my others to come home. 

Scented with peppermint for the 'cool' theme and finally tried a fade. 
Thanks for looking!


----------



## jules92207 (Feb 18, 2014)

Love!!!! These are amazing! I really need to see that movie.


----------



## lsg (Feb 18, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Feb 18, 2014)

LOVE! 

I love Frozen myself. I downloaded the soundtrack so that I can play the songs and sing along with them. LOL And I was thinking of making some Frozen-themed soaps myself, though I don't have any appropriately-shaped molds.


----------



## jenneelk (Feb 18, 2014)

Thanks! 

And Yay I'm not alone in my singing of animated songs! Have you seen the 'Africanized' version on YouTube? Still not sure what that term all implies but it's pretty good and 10 million views in 3 days as of yesterday is CRAZY! 

I say go for doing a soap theme without molds. I've done it before a few times, just happened to have molds for this one I could finally use.  Going without makes you branch in your creativity right??


----------



## FlybyStardancer (Feb 18, 2014)

I haven't seen that version. And I haven't seen the version of "Do You Want to Build a Snowman?" that's called "Can You Help Me Hide the Body?". My friends love it, but I'm scared to watch it. lol I did see the fan-made reply song "Yes, I Want to Build a Snowman", though.

For the soap, I'm just thinking basic white and light blue swirls, and mixing a beachy FO with peppermint EO. (I don't have a lot of scents right now. XD) I'm going for something watery and cold, and Arandale is right there on a bay...


----------



## jenneelk (Feb 18, 2014)

Oh I need to look those two up.
And the soap sounds great! Once you put a name to it I think it really can take on a new 'theme' kinda like a scent can do. And if you have both to match then you're set.


----------



## Belinda02 (Feb 18, 2014)

Good job.


----------



## ilovesoap2 (Feb 18, 2014)

jenneelk said:


> My 4 year old squealed with delight when unmolding, can't wait for my others to come home.



OMG! I can just imagine. :smile:


----------



## Candybee (Feb 18, 2014)

Those are adorable! No wonder your 4yr old squealed with delight. The colors are perfect!


----------



## fuzz-juzz (Feb 18, 2014)

They are gorgeous! :clap: I love the colour effect. And the molds, they are so cute. And yes we have a Frozen loving household (7 and 15 yr old girls) :crazy:


----------

